# 94 Dodge Ram w/ Cummins



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

I am pressed for time to find a truck, since I just sold mine, withing two weeks (school starts  ). I am thinking of getting a 94 2500 diesel. The truck has 161,000 miles, and is at the top of my spending range. I am 98% sure that I can get the dealer to get me out the door after tax and liscense for $8,500 or less. That is the max I can spend, as I am not positive I can be safe over that (I am too young for my credit to go down the tubes!). I am sold on the cummins, and this truck has the lowest miles in my range. The question is, would you buy it if you were me? Here is a pic of it.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Looks like a nice truck. I have one (94 Cummins) in black with a 5 speed. Great old truck. There are a couple of points to consider:

Early 94s have a different track bar than the later models. (changed in Feb 94 I think) The early ones have a smaller taper on the frame mount stud so the dealer is the only source. (last I checked) I've replaced mine twice. (2nd time was my expense ~300 for the part) The larger ones are available aftermarket with a lifetime waranty. (don't let it stop the deal, just a heads up)

Also the KDP (Killer Dower Pin) should be dealt with. It's an alignment pin in the timing case that can fall out into the timing gears causing an ugly oil leak on the front of the engine. It can be a very expensive fix.

I love my old truck. It's a blast to drive since added some extra hp under the hood 

There's a lot of info at the TDR website

Good luck with it.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd buy it in a heartbeat.You can't go wrong with the Cummins.The rest of the truck may have it's share of problems (all trucks do),but you shouldn't have to worry about the motor at all.

Don't worry about the mileage,as the Cummins will go forever.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Nice truck,the Cummins makes it worth the $$,definetely kill the dowel pin.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Looks like a good clean truck from here. The cummins is a great motor and will last a very long time. Are you going to put a plow on the truck?


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Yes, I am going to hang a plow on the front. 90% sure that it will be a Blizzard 810. I got their info packet a few days ago, and it looks like a great plow. Do you guys think that doing 10 foot swipes would be a little too much with this truck? It will plow in the winter, and pull lawn mowers around in the summer. Probably going to get this one, I am applying for the loan.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Clearing a 10 ft wide path with the Cummins is no problem.My truck will straightblade with a 12 footer,the only limiting factor is traction.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

My 3/4 ton Ram pushes the 9'2" Boss V with ease,the plow can be overflowing and full anglne the truck keeps on pushing .I dont think the 810 will be a problem.


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Well, I have the check in my pocket (won't see that much money for a while, I'll be nickel and diming it for a few years, unless it snows a ton and we can make some big payup )! I am going down tomorrow to pick it up. I'll post some pics when i get home. Probably won't get much sleep tonight, as it is my first real nice truck. I'm excited to get behind the wheel of that Cummins monster:bluebounc !


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Good luck,hope the deal goes through as planned,as your gonna love that truck.Pics would be nice if you can get some.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Good luck with the truck I hope it all works out for the best


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

*I Finally Got It!*

Well, the truck is in my driveway now. These things are awesome! The power of the mighty Cummins is absolutely incredible! I never knew what you Cummins guys were raving about (us Cummins guys, now ), but now I know! I am just looking for stumps or trailers to pull, that thing has so much power! well, thanks for all of your advice guys. Here are the pics:


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Another shot


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Here is my old truck, I went from 8 MPG with this to 18 MPG with the 94!


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I got pulled over 35 miles from my house. The cop pulled up behind me on the freeway, and sure enough flipped his cherries on. We got a slip of paper from the dealer that was supposed to be "good registration for 30 days". Turns out that the cop said it was junk, so I was thinking the worst. But he didn't give me a citation because it wasn't my fault. But, the Cummins had no problem getting up to speed on the busy freeway


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Nice looking truck. Im glad you got it and you are happy. Thanks for the pictures, now all you have to do is get the plow on there and you are all set. Oh yea, when you put the plow on, take more pictures, hehe. Good luck! Mike


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

*Very nice*

You think it has power now,wait until you turn it up some


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Wyldman took the words from my mouth! These things are so mild in stock form. Im glad you love your truck. Now that you own a CUmmins diesel,you wont likely ever go back to a gasser.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

That truck is a real nice one. good luck with it im sure you will be very pleased! More pics please


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Big hammer Can you list some places to buy an aftermarket track bar with a lifetime warranty? (for a half ton) My uncle has a 96 on its 6th one and he greases it all the time.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Napa has a lifetime warranty on them.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks John. He had 3 installed by the dealer under warranty and then two more out of warranty he didn't say where from but it is getting kind of expensive. The current one was new last fall and the rubber boot is all cracked up so it shouldn't be long now.


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

*Bighammer*

Bighammer from Traverse....Can you PM me?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

gpshemi;393433 said:


> Bighammer from Traverse....Can you PM me?


Wow, brought this thread back from the dead. About your PMs....you dont have access till you make 10 posts + 10 days registered


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Wow, I had forgotten about this thread. Truck still is plowing, but I'm looking at some kind of backup. Had trouble starting it one day and realized I was a good half mile from anything passable. (with no snowmobile or other toys to get out) I'm thinking about a 4wd tractor with loader and rear blower.

GPSHEMI, (or anyone else) you can email me at [email protected] (put Plowsite or something in the subject line so it doesn't get filed with the baldness and Viagra mail  )


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Got any current pictures of the truck since your sig gives the hint that it isn't currently in the same shape you bought it.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Mark13;393515 said:


> Got any current pictures of the truck since your sig gives the hint that it isn't currently in the same shape you bought it.


I bought it new. It now has about 130k on it and it's almost 14 years old. The rust is getting at the floor and lower doors, and an interior electrical problem had me removing a lot of the trim. (still isn't re-assembled just yet) It's got its strange noises and quirks but runs well. I just worry that the transmission or transfer case could let go and I'd be up a creek.

I'll try to get some pics of it anyway.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

good choice you will love that cummins. check out cumminsforum.com its great. 

what kind of oil are you running?


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Best advice I can give, Oil the body every fall and if you are in really heavy salt, again in the spring. The 2nd gen front ends suck IMHO, DSS and Solid Steel make a 3rd gen track bar kit and a steering stabilizer that makes a big difference in the steering. I had to take my stabilizer off my 01' to mount my Arctic. Yes on the KDP, the good news is you have the best injection pump they put on that motor and the 12 valve is my fave for ease of maint, cheap power increases and fuel economy. I will warn you, once you start adding power you will also need to build the truck around the power you add, it can become addictive and it's very expensive. 

Enjoy your new truck!tymusic


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Check out Turbo Diesel Register website for all kind of info and tips on maintaining, repairing, and modifying these trucks. (and more)


----------

